

Windows NT grandaddy OpenVMS taken out back, single gunshot heard - linker3000
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/10/openvms_death_notice/

======
pasbesoin
One reason for reading this concisely informative article, in case you're
wondering why you should care:

 _The architect of RSX-11M and VMS was Dave Cutler, who planned a portable,
object-oriented successor, PRISM. When DEC wasn 't interested, he and some of
his team decamped to Microsoft, where they were given the project of reviving
the moribund OS/2 3 project after the IBM-Microsoft split. While OS/2 2 was
the Intel 386 version, OS/2 3 was to be portable to non-x86 processors. Both
PRISM and OS/2 3 fed into the new OS Cutler built for the Intel i860 CPU, a
RISC/VLIW chip Intel had hoped might be a successor to the x86 line._

 _There were two versions of the chip – the basic i860XR, codenamed the N10,
and the enhanced i86XP, codenamed N11. Microsoft built its own i860
workstations for the development effort, based around the i860XTR and
consequently nick-named the "N-Ten". The initials of these – NT – is where the
eventual name for Cutler's finished OS: Windows NT._

